# brand of rifle



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

savage,remington, or ruger?


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

yup, you are correct, those are all brands of rifles! :lol:

Just kidding, i would have to say remington


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

I am going to have to agrea w/ dustin on this one. Remington


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Remigton For sure


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

why not ruger? i have always been tought ruger ruger ruger the people that brang me up in rifle hunting poke fun at people that buy remington and when they miss they always say....."it because ur shootin that piece of remington"......i dont understand why they prefer ruger over remington because to my knolage all of the swat snipers use remingtons and i guess if the swat teams use them they must be a quality rifle with very good accuracy.....so if you guyz can tell me the pros and cons of ruger and the pros and cons of remington i would like to hear ur opinions


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I've had several Rugers but none that would shoot well other than my 10/22. Remingtons are popular with SWAT teams, but not because they are better than anything else. It's mostly because of the attitude of hey that's what has been used for years so why change. SWAT snipers use what is issued to them, and not all SWAT snipers use Remingtons. When I made the sniper team in 98 I was issued a Savage 10FP, I thought aww crap, why can't I get a decent rifle like a Remington or Winchester. Well, I've been so impressed with that 10FP that I went and bought my own. True, they are an ugly rifle, but the accuracy of an out of the box Savage is second to none. In fact every Remington I've seen has needed a couple of hundred dollars worth of gunsmithing to get them to shoot as well as an out of the box Savage.

If it hasn't become apparent yet I would recommend going with a Savage. Of course this is all JMHO.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

You must have goten some of them thar, counterfit Rugers.

I hear some of you guys whining about "Crapy Trigers" and "Hit-or miss barrels", but we all know Rugers shoot the best. :lol:

Personaly, iv only got two Rugers. An old style 10/22, and a new M77 MKII All-Weather in .223. The 10/22s accuracy is average for a semi-22, but I cant remember it ever having any hickups, even with dirty Remington ammo. I ahve only had the M77 a few months, and have not been able to do anyting more with it than sight it in. While its true its no accutriger, its realy not bad either.

I have to say i was quite pleased with the rugers accuracy. I was able to get MOA groups with 55 grain Wolf, and an old Tasco 3-9. This being said, it HATES the steel case wolf. The bolt locks rough with it, and it fails to eject the extracted casing about 1/2 the time. No such problems with brassed cased ammo; it chucks brass casings across the room...wich could cause problems finding your brass, but its certainly better than the alternative.

I wasn't actualy out to buy this rifle, but i was in the general market for a 223, and the shop had it new for around 1/2 MSRP, so i picked it up. Must be one of those "Rare, accurate" Rugers i hear so much about. :roll:


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Your forgot Winchester, LOL. All 4 brands, Remington, Ruger, Winchester and Savage will get the job done if you do your part. Personally, I like Remington but if I could get one of the others at a reasonable price I'd not turn it down. Ruger makes handguns that are like bank vaults, I'd bet that their rifles are on par too. Find the one that's in the caliber that you like and at a price you can afford and buy it. Then, sight it in and practice with it and you'll do just fine.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It depends what style of rifle, caliber, what you are going to use it for, etc. All make good guns. Like mentioned above savage out of the box is remarkable. I also like the new accu trigers. Ruger and Rem make good quality products. There parts last longer. Again it all depends on model. I personally own a Tika. They have all the qualities I liked in all the rifles put into one. Plus out of box accuracy. But again like I have stated before....guns are like women....everyone has there type!


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

i recently bought the ruger #1 204 varminter with a heavy 26 inch barrell 
its a very pretty rifle with all stainless steall action and what not.......i have no complaints.........i have a quetion about the single shot rifles being more acurate than bolt action is this true or just a train of thought?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

In THEORY a single shot is more accurate, because there are less moving parts and therefore less "play" in the action, so repeat shots are, theoreticaly, more uniform.

in reality, its hard to thell the difference between a tuned single shot and a tuned bolt rifle. The differences are usualy so small that they are very difficult to guage.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

What about browning I have been told the A Bolt performs very well or are they over priced and over rated.


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

thnx guyz


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Browning A-bolt is OK, like the Remington, Winchester, etc. Any of them will perform adequately for hunting situations. mr.trooper brought up a good point, most any of these rifles will shoot MOA, at least at 100 yards and that is more than adequate for most hunting. I just prefer rifles that shoot 1/2 MOA or better, and are able to maintain accuracy out past 600 yards. Most factory rifles will not do this without a visit to a gunsmith, the Savage will. Of course none of this means anything if the guy pulling the trigger is not capable of that kind of shooting, and it does take a lot of practice to become proficient.

What you really should do is go to a sporting goods store and shoulder a few different types. You will likely find one that just feels right.

Just don't make the mistake of going cheap on optics, whatever rifle you decide to get, put a decent scope on it.

huntin1


----------



## WyoShooter (Dec 25, 2005)

I prefer Remington rifles but have owned many different brands. My best shooter was a heavy barrel Winchester in 22.250 and could get 3/4 MOA at 200 yards using handloads and match bullets. This rifle was right out of the box with no work done to it.


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

i am also wondeering which rifle and i am in the market for a .22-.270 
possibly a 7.62mm

any suggestions accuracy and range are most important

$700 and less

How are ruger mini-14 Mini-30?

Thanks


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Um...You will be droping a BUTT load of cash to make your mini-14/30 a match-worthy weapon. Iv seen it doen, but it aint cheap.

In your price range...try the Tikka T3 with a Bushnell Elite 3200 3-9. it should run around $700, and will give you some good accuracy for an affordable price.

If you want a presision rig, in my opinion, the best deal for the money is a Sniper Central Rifleworks SC2 (http://www.snipercentral.com/sc2.htm) The Best Tactical Scope, for the money, is a Barska SWAT: waterproof multi-coated optics, 1/8 MOA click adjustments, paralax adjustments, and an illuminated rectical. the total package would still be well under $2000.
:beer:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

My choice would be old school Rem 788 or a new CZ.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Ruger makes an outstanding rifle, Savage is known for their out of the box accuracy, However I am a Remington man and I will die a Remington man.


----------



## Spyider (Nov 11, 2005)

Remington 7400 said:


> Ruger makes an outstanding rifle, Savage is known for their out of the box accuracy, However I am a Remington man and I will die a Remington man.


Well said.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

remington 7400,

Ijust posted this in another thread So I will jst ask the simple question. Have you heard of the remington barrels quality not being up to snuff since the company was resold.. last 5 years or so? I have been told that when bore scoped the barrels look ' horrible '. by earlier years standards. It was recommended to me to purchase something other than remingtons built in the last 5 or so years because of the revised manufacturing of the rifle barrels.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Sounds like BS to me.

Same CRAP as "Pre 64 Winchesters".


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yeah I'll have to say that the last 3 remingtons I bought (M700 ADL .22-250, M700 BDL .30-06, M700 Varminter .22-250)were just as accurate as they were 5 years ago. No complaints from me.

As for pre-64 winchesters, they are over-rated, but I wish they would bring back the mauser claw extractor.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I have owned and shot rifles from most major manufactures for years (Browning, Ruger, Winchester, Weatherby) and have found a soft spot for the Remington 700's. I have shot everything from 22-250 to .338 RUM in a model 700 and found them all to be accurate and reliable. I like them because they are easy to work on, reload for and fit me great. Not that others don't make good rifles I just like Remingtons and exspecialy the model 700 action.


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

Well, I have all the rifles you have listed. Out of those, it would be a toss up to decide. Price, availability, and features you like would be the determining factor. I would prefer a Winchester Model 70, many of the new "Classic" models come with CRF like the pre-64's had.


----------



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

After doing a lot of research and shopping around, we decided to purchase a new Remington 700 SPS Stainless 30-06 as a gift for my son's earning the Eagle Scout Award. 










Rifle was $469.00 from Sportsman's Warehouse in Utah and included a *24" stainless / parkerized barrel and Limbsaver Recoil Pad.*

FYI:

The blued version was discounted to $398.00, but we liked the stainless at $469. (Note: The 2005 Stainless version retails for $613 and has replaced the 2004 BDL's Stainless. The 2005 SPS in blue ($520 retail) has replaced the 2004 ADL line which was dropped.)

We Piller Bedding the action / Free Floating the Barrel, and Adjusted the Trigger to 2 3/4 lbs. So far, results have been 7/8" MOA with the rifle only having 12 shots through the barrel. Should be a MOA shooter after the barrel's broken in.


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 20, 2005)

I own Savage, Remington, and Browning. The A-bolt in the stainless stalker is awesome but you are right it is damn expensive. The Remingtons are good guns and they fit me very well. The SAVAGE with the accu trigger would probably be my choice. It fits good the trigger can be let down to like 2 pounds of pressure easier than the remington and it's about $200 cheaper than the browning. The ruger trigger pull is harder than I like. But they all make a good gun depending on the job you have for it.

Happy killing


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

oh, just one name...

WEATHERBY SAYS IT ALL!!

LMAO!!!

:sniper:


----------



## sdbaydogs (Jun 11, 2004)

*Cooper.* 1/2" to 1/4" MOA out of the box for most. My Phoenix .223 holds down consistent 3/8" 5 shot groups at 100 yds with Winchester 45 JHP's at 3600 fps. Not bad for off the shelf ammo. You get what you pay for!!!


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

savage,remington, or ruger?

well dang it, if I have to exclude winchester then I'm just stumped. Savage or remington, it would depend on the models I guess. I kicked ruger out of the running, but it would be tough for me to choose between rem & savage. varmint rifle or classic hunting rifle style? damn, still tough. savage has always been there with accuracy, now they have accutrigger, they are stepping up to the plate with cosmetics..... I like the bolt operation of the 700 better but..... I sure like them new savages in the american classic model.

tough call, both kick ***.


----------

